# Waxstock pictures



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi their Is their a section on here with all the cars that will be on show at the Waxstock event next week cheers.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=267


----------



## Top Car Detailing (Aug 5, 2012)

*Thanks for that*

Cheers it should be a great show.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep , i look forward to judging it...


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Im looking forward to it will be a great show and will be good to meet you all and a cracking experience


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep I can't wait should be good weekend


----------

